# RefluxMD



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

This looks to be a great new project. Not yet up and running, it shows great promise."RefluxMD believes there is a better way to treat GERD. Using the reach of the Internet, RefluxMD introduces a new protocol, delivers online patient education, and creates community between physicians and patients that will change today's status quo. The cornerstone of RefluxMD is the Pasadena Protocol for GERD care, developed by the top GERD clinical experts including Tom DeMeester, Para Chandrasoma, and Chris Dengler. The Pasadena Protocol is designed to optimize patient satisfaction, improve patient outcomes, and reduce the overall cost of care."http://www.refluxmd.com/


----------

